# Cup O' Joes sure delivers



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

After reading about the Dunhill and Escudo issues I decided to buy a few tins of various blends to cellar so I placed my first ever order with Cup O' Joeslate Friday night. And what should arrive in my mailbox at lunchtime but that very same order. From NY to WA in a weekend. Wow.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, cool guys.

They are also 'cool' about shipping to Canada, for you other canucks....they'll make it work, just contact them first.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

weetone said:


> Yep, cool guys.
> 
> They are also 'cool' about shipping to Canada, for you other canucks....they'll make it work, just contact them first.


That works for me, thanks. I was wondering about them.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Always nice to know about Canadian friendly businesses


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

mugwump said:


> After reading about the Dunhill and Escudo issues I decided to buy a few tins of various blends to cellar so I placed my first ever order with Cup O' Joeslate Friday night. And what should arrive in my mailbox at lunchtime but that very same order. From NY to WA in a weekend. Wow.


Just got my package today after placing the order on Saturday!

Escudo x20 :dr


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> Just got my package today after placing the order on Saturday!
> 
> Escudo x20 :dr


I only bought two. Now I feel like a piker!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

FYI I had an order from C o J's come in the other day. Placed order on Friday, came in Monday which is not bad considering it came by "Priority" mail (now there is an oxymoron, if one was ever coined).

However, I had ordered 10 packs of pipe cleaners along with other stuff, they only shipped one pack. Took a few minutes on the phone ("yes, I'm sure its NOT mixed in the packaging material") and they said they are sending the remaining 9 "at no extra charge", well of course there is no extra charge, they're paid for already! It should be coming in a day or so, hopefully. Will post followup if they do/don't come in.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> FYI I had an order from C o J's come in the other day. Placed order on Friday, came in Monday which is not bad considering it came by "Priority" mail (now there is an oxymoron, if one was ever coined).
> 
> However, I had ordered 10 packs of pipe cleaners along with other stuff, they only shipped one pack. Took a few minutes on the phone ("yes, I'm sure its NOT mixed in the packaging material") and they said they are sending the remaining 9 "at no extra charge", well of course there is no extra charge, they're paid for already! It should be coming in a day or so, hopefully. Will post followup if they do/don't come in.


Following up, they delivered the missing pipe cleaners "at no charge", quite obvious, but so stated.


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

I had the same experience with cup o joes.. I ordered a pipe and some tobacco last friday - it arrived monday afternoon - that is unheard of..
Very speady - and they have a great selection of pipes and tobacco not to mention accessories...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

In my next life I will no doubt still smoke a pipe, but will live in America...a country where postal services are second to none...and businessmen actually understand basic concepts of business...please...Oh God let it be so! Cup O Joe's rock.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

My first order of pipe tobacco ever was from Joe's, they are great. 

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I am on their site now looking up some tobacco's and I saw ones that say "Altadis Match Pipe Tobacco"
then "Name of brand" like " Altadis Match Pipe Tobacco dunhill nightcap"Is this bulk tobacco based off the real ones to replicate these tobaccos? 

I only ask here because Joe's is the only place I have seen this advertised.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> ....I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I am on their site now looking up some tobacco's and I saw ones that say "Altadis Match Pipe Tobacco"
> then "Name of brand" like " Altadis Match Pipe Tobacco dunhill nightcap"Is this bulk tobacco based off the real ones to replicate these tobaccos?
> 
> I only ask here because Joe's is the only place I have seen this advertised.


Yes, they are matches created by Altadis. They are supposed to be exactly like the originals, but they get mixed reviews. You can also find them at PipesandCigars.com.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Yes, they are matches created by Altadis. They are supposed to be exactly like the originals, but they get mixed reviews. You can also find them at PipesandCigars.com.


Thanks for answering my question. :tu


----------



## DebbieS-cl (Jul 12, 2008)

Sawyer said:


> Yes, they are matches created by Altadis. They are supposed to be exactly like the originals, but they get mixed reviews. You can also find them at PipesandCigars.com.


Your comment "supposed to be" is pretty spot on. We've had mixed reviews on all the matches. The matches for Flying Dutchman, Holiday as well as the newer Sail Yellow and Green have had mostly positive feedback. The others - its mixed, but mostly positive. I guess when left with nothing to choose from, a kind of match is better than nothing. The newest match blend to arrive was the Bourbon Street, which we have had mostly positive feedback on. With that said - SMOKE ON!


----------



## Highstump (Jul 13, 2008)

Cup O' Joes is good to work with. RJ, the "at no charge" probably refered to shipping. I have ordered from them and if an item is on backorder I get an email from them within 20 minutes of placing the order. They give the option of sending the order "as is" and sending the back ordered items later (they pay shipping) or you can call the 800 number and substitute another item. BTW the coffee they sell on the site is great!


----------

